# Weekly Competition 2016-22



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' R F' R2 U' F2 U2 F'
*2. *U F2 U F' U' R U2 F' R
*3. *U F' R' U F' U R U2
*4. *R2 F R2 U' F U' F2 U F2
*5. *F2 U2 F' U R' U2 F' R U'

*3x3x3
1. *D2 B L2 F' L' U B' D L B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 U' R2
*2. *R2 L U2 L2 U' R' B2 D L2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U B2
*3. *F2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 F' U2 F L2 D U L D B' R' D' B' L' R2 B2
*4. *D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L B2 D B R2 U' B' L' F R
*5. *B2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F R2 B U2 B L U B R2

*4x4x4
1. *Fw2 U2 R F' D2 R2 B2 Fw' Uw2 L R' B Fw F2 D' Uw Fw' R D' F2 U' B' F2 U B' R Fw Uw2 L2 R2 Fw U2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 D2 Rw Uw' R B2
*2. *U L2 Uw B' U' Rw F2 R' D2 B' D2 Rw U' Fw' U Fw2 L' B2 D' B F2 Rw R' Fw Rw2 Uw L B' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw U2 Fw F2 D U B2 Fw2 F2
*3. *Uw' Fw L Rw' Uw' B' D U2 B D2 Uw' B' Uw2 B2 U' Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw Fw U2 F2 U Fw D2 F2 Rw U' Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 L F' Rw2 R D' U2 Fw2 Uw'
*4. *Fw2 D Uw F' D F2 D Uw U2 Rw B R2 Fw2 Uw U2 B' U2 F' L Rw2 F' Uw2 F R F2 R' D2 U' B2 Fw Rw' D U' R' B2 Fw2 F2 L F' Uw
*5. *Uw' U2 F' Uw' Fw' D' Fw U' L2 D' L Uw' Rw' Uw' B2 Rw2 D Uw U' L' F R' D2 U F D' Uw' R' Uw' U B2 Fw2 Uw R Fw' Rw Uw2 F' L' D2

*5x5x5
1. *D' Rw' Fw R D2 Fw' Dw' Bw2 L Lw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw Fw R' B Bw F2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Uw' U' Lw' D2 U' Fw L' B' L B Dw Fw' D' L' Lw' Bw2 Fw' R' D2 Fw' U Rw R2 B2 Bw D2 F R B Fw F Dw2 F' R' F2 U2 L2
*2. *Fw Uw' U2 Fw L2 R' Uw' L' Bw L' F2 D Lw B2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 R' D2 Dw R2 Uw' L B' Uw2 L2 D2 Dw2 R2 F2 Rw' U' Rw F Dw U2 Lw R Dw' R U B2 U' B U2 Fw2 Lw' D' Lw' R2 D' Dw2 F' Lw' F L Bw F2 R' D
*3. *Dw' Bw' U2 Lw D2 L' Bw Dw Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw' Lw2 R' D' L' Rw F' Lw2 B2 U R2 F' L2 D L2 Lw Rw' B' Bw2 F Lw2 B2 Lw2 F Rw2 Bw D2 Dw2 F' D' Dw' Bw' Uw' Lw2 F' L2 Bw2 Fw' Uw R2 Dw Bw2 Rw' B2 Rw Bw2 D' Uw Rw'
*4. *Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw' L' B2 Bw F2 Dw' B2 Rw2 F2 Lw2 R' Bw2 Rw2 R' U L2 R F2 R2 B2 Fw' F2 Lw B' R F' L' U' Rw2 B Lw Dw' Lw' U B' Bw2 Dw' B2 Uw' Fw' L Lw Dw' U' F2 L' F2 Dw' F L2 Rw' R' D Rw' D' U2 B
*5. *Fw U2 F' Dw2 Rw' Fw Lw D' L' Lw' Fw2 D Dw U' Bw2 Fw2 L Lw2 D Uw' Fw Dw' Rw R2 Fw' F Uw2 F Rw Dw B' L' Bw Uw' L2 Rw2 Bw Lw R' Uw' F2 L B2 L' Uw2 B2 Uw B' Lw D Bw' U2 Bw Rw' F D' L Bw' U' L'

*6x6x6
1. *B' 2B' 3R2 D 2U2 2F2 L 2R2 2U' L' 2D 2U2 2L' 3R2 U' 3F' 3R' D' 2B' 2D' L2 3R' R2 F' U B 2L 2U2 U 3F2 3R' 2R' R 3U' R 2B' F 2D' 2U 2B2 2R D 2L D2 2U' 3F2 2L2 2R' R 2F' 3U 2R2 3U2 R' D' 2F2 2R' F' 2U' R' 3U2 3R 3U 2B2 2F R 2U 3R' 3F L2
*2. *2U' L R' 2D2 3U2 2U2 B 3R2 B' 2D 3U' 2R' D 2D' 2L 3R 3U 2L B2 3R2 3F' 3U L 2L2 R2 2B R 3U' F2 D2 L' 3F2 L2 2R2 R' 3F2 D' 2D2 U L 2R U 2F' 2D2 U' 2R' F' L 3U 2R' D2 2B2 3R2 3F 2F' 3R2 3U' U' L2 2L2 3U2 2F2 L2 2R 2B F' 2D' 2B2 3F' 3U'
*3. *D 3U L 2B2 L2 3R2 B' 3F 2L' 2F2 L 3R B' L2 2R R B2 F2 2L 2B' 2D2 2F2 R2 D' 2D2 L' D' 2D' 3F2 R' 3U' 2R' R2 3F 3R 2B' F2 3U' R2 2B' R' 2B 2R2 2B 2F' R' 2B D2 2D 3U F2 3U 2L2 2R' 2D 2U F2 L 2L' 2R' B' 3U2 2L2 3R' D2 2B D 2B' 3F' F'
*4. *3F2 D L B' 3F' 3U2 2R2 2B' L 2R D2 L 2D' U B2 R 3F 3U' 2U' 2B 2L2 3R2 D' 2R' R D U 3F2 D 3U2 U 3F' 2D2 2B 3F 2F F' 2D' 3U' 3R' 2D' 3U2 2U2 R2 3U2 F' 3U' 2U' 3R' F 2D' 2L' 2F R' 3U2 B' 2B 3F2 2D' 2R 2B 3R2 D 3U 2B2 2R2 B' 3F' 3R 2D
*5. *3U L 2R2 R D2 2L' 2D2 B' R 2F2 3R2 2F' U 2R' 2D' R 2F D2 3F' L B' F2 D' 2D' 2U2 B' F 2D U' 3R' R2 2U' U B2 2F' 2D2 2B2 U 3R' U' 2L 2R2 R2 F' R U2 3F' 3U 3F D 2U' L 2R2 3U2 2U 2R' D 2D' L 2R' R2 3F D' 3U2 2U' L2 2L2 R' F2 2L

*7x7x7
1. *2B2 2F2 D2 U2 2B2 U L 3R 2R2 R 2B D U2 B2 2B 3B2 2D' 2B 3D' 3B' 2U F' 3U' 2U' 2R B' 2B' 3L2 2R' 2D2 2R' 3B 3D' B' 2B2 2F 3L' 2R R' 3B2 3R' 3D2 2U2 3B 2L' 2R 3U2 U' 3L2 D' 3R 2D2 B 3R F' 2D2 2U2 F2 L' 3F' 2U 3R2 2D2 L2 U L 2R' 2D' L' 2R' F' 3L 2R2 2U2 F 2D' 3B2 3D2 2F 2D' 3D2 2U' F2 2L 2U' U2 3L' 2D' 2U2 3L2 3B2 3L2 2R2 U' 3R2 3D2 2B 3B' 2D' 3B'
*2. *F2 3D' 3L2 F' 3L' 3D2 3B2 2F' F2 2U' 3R 2R2 F D' 2U2 2B' 3L' 2F' L2 3D U' 2L2 F' 3U2 3R' 2D2 3L' 3F' 3L2 2R2 3D' U' 3L' F2 D2 2L R' 3U' U' 2R F2 L2 2L2 R 3F 2U2 2L' U' 3L' B2 3F' F2 D 3D2 B2 L2 2L2 2U U2 2L 2U 3B 3F' 2U' B 3B 3F' 3R' 3D2 L2 3L' B' 3B2 3F' D U' 2L2 B' 2U' 3L 3R 3D' 2B' D 2D2 2B U' 3F2 2F L 3R2 2F2 D' 3B F 2D 3U2 F' 3L 3D2
*3. *U2 L2 3F2 2D2 3U2 2F2 F 3R2 3F2 L 2R' B' 3L2 3B2 2L2 2B' 3B2 D' 3U2 U' 3R2 2R2 R 3B L2 3D B' 2R D' 2U 3L 3U' U L 2U' 3F 3R2 U' 2B D2 2D' 3U' 3F2 3R 2U 3F' D 3D' 2U2 B' 3U2 2U' U2 2R 3F2 2L' 2B F' 2U2 L' 2U2 L' 3F 3U2 3B 2R 2F 2L2 3U' U2 2R2 B2 2B' 3R2 2D' 3U2 2F D' L2 2L 2R2 R 2U' 3F2 2F' D' 2U 2L' 3U2 B 3F2 2F2 F' U2 2F 2R 2B F 3R' 2B2
*4. *3D' 2U2 3L' U2 2F2 3L 3R2 R' 2F2 F' L' D2 2D2 U2 3F 3U B' 3U2 2B' 3U 2U' F D' L2 3F' 2D' 3D' R' B' 2L B2 3F' 2D' 2L' B2 3U 2R' 3B 3F' 2L' D' 3F' U' R' 3D2 2U 3R' 2B2 R 3D2 3R' 2F' 3U 2U' 2B 3B' 3F2 2F' 3D' L 2F2 L' 3L R2 3D' 2R 3D' 3U2 F L2 2U L2 2F2 D' 3B 3R 3B' U2 3B2 3D B' 3F 2F2 D' 3B' 2L 2B 3B 2F 2U 2L2 R' U2 3F U B' L D2 3L' F2
*5. *D' 2F' L 2R2 R D2 B2 2B' 3F L 3F' 3U' F 2L' 3F' 2R R 3B2 2F' 2R2 F' 3U F' 3D2 L' B' F2 3L 3B2 2R2 D R' B 3B' 2D' 2B 3F' D2 3R2 2D U2 3B2 3L U' B' 3U F 2D' 2L' 3L' D' U2 L2 R' B' 3L D' 2R R' F U' 3R2 2R' R 3D2 B2 U2 F R' B' D2 2L 2F2 L' 3B 3U' 2L B' 2L' 3B F' 3U2 2L 3U 2R R' B' 2L 3L2 R' 2D2 3D' 3L 3R 2F' 2D2 2F 2D' U R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' U2 F R2 F R2 U2
*2. *R2 U' R F2 U R2 U F'
*3. *R U2 R F2 R U R' U2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 F L2 B2 R2 B' D' R U B D2 L2 U' L R' F'
*2. *U D' B2 U R2 F' R2 B R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L2
*3. *F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 B D' U F2 L' B' F U R' D

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D' B L' Rw2 R2 Uw' L' Rw R B2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw R2 Fw2 F2 Uw R Fw' Uw Rw R2 D' L Rw' F' D2 F D L' Rw R B2 Fw D Rw' Uw Rw Fw2
*2. *D2 L' U2 B2 U L2 R2 F' D Uw' L' Rw B Rw2 U' L' D U R2 Uw U' Fw2 L F2 D2 B' U Fw' U2 Fw F U' F2 D2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 F Rw2 Fw'
*3. *D Fw D Uw' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw F R2 F' R2 U F' R' D' L' Rw Fw2 D2 F2 R2 F L Rw U L' B L' U' F Rw' Fw L' Uw F Rw' Uw2 Fw L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' Uw2 L2 B Lw2 F2 R Bw2 F2 Uw2 F Lw B U2 Rw2 Dw' B Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Bw' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw F' Rw' Dw L R Uw Bw Rw2 B' Bw F R Bw' Fw D' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' L' B' Fw F' Lw U' L' Lw B Dw' L' Lw2 Bw' R' Uw
*2. *D2 Dw Uw' U2 R' B F D' Bw' D' U L' Rw B' U' F Lw' B2 Lw2 Rw' B2 R2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 F Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 Fw' U Bw Fw Lw2 D' B' L B2 Fw2 F' Rw D' Fw' R2 F' Lw2 Uw L2 Lw Rw' B' L' R' Bw2 D' F'
*3. *Dw Rw' Dw' Rw Dw2 L B' U2 F' Uw' R2 U' F D' Dw2 L Dw' Lw Bw2 Uw2 F2 R2 B Lw Dw2 Lw U' Fw' D2 Dw U' L2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Bw Uw2 L2 Rw R Dw2 B F2 L R2 U' Lw R' U2 F Lw Bw Fw2 Dw R' Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Lw Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L' 2R2 2U 2F L 3R' 3F2 D 2D R2 U' R 2F2 2U 3F2 3R2 B 2F' L 2U L' 2R R2 3U2 B2 L 3F 2F2 3R' 3F2 2R' B' U2 2R 2B2 2L2 2D 2U 2B2 2L U2 3R' 2D L D 2D2 U2 3F' 2U2 3F U' 3F' L' B2 U 2B F' 3R' 3F 2U' 2R2 F2 3R 3F' D' 2B' 2L' D2 2L2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L' U' F 2D2 3L F' R' 2U 2B U' 3R' D2 U' L' 3L2 F' 2L B 2L F2 L' R2 D' 2B 3F' 2F2 3L2 3U2 2B L2 3U 3B 3R2 D 2D 3U' U L 2B 2F2 2L' D2 3R2 F2 2D' 3L 3R' 2F' L' U2 3L2 2B' 3F' D' L 2U2 L' U 3B 3R2 2R R2 2F 3U 2U B' F2 3U' 2R 3D2 3L 2U B2 2L 3D 2U' B' 3U2 2L' 2R' 2B2 2F2 D 3U 3F2 3L 2R2 2D2 3D 2F 2R' D2 3D R2 3B 3D2 3U' F' L' 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 B2 D L B' F' R' F2 D B L' R' B'
*2. *R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 F D' B U R D2 U' B U'
*3. *B2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 L B2 D' F2 L B2 F D2 L' F
*4. *B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U B2 L2 U R U' B F2 L' F R' D2 F' L'
*5. *L2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L R' F D2 R' D F U' B'
*6. *D2 R D' B L2 U B D' B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F
*7. *F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 B' U2 L' B' L' D R F U' L2 F R'
*8. *F' B' U' L2 B' U2 R U' D' F2 U2 D2 F R2 F U2 B2 R2
*9. *F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 B2 U F' L2 R' B' L D R2 D R'
*10. *B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U B2 U F D L U B' U L' R2 U' F
*11. *D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U F' L U F R' D2 F D L2 D2 B2
*12. *R2 U R2 B' U2 F U' R L U F B U2 B D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2
*13. *U' F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B D' F' U2 R' B' F2 L' D2 B2 U'
*14. *U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 F' R2 B' F2 R' U L U2 F U' B' U R' U'
*15. *D2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 F L2 F' U2 F' U R' D' R F2 R F2 R U
*16. *L' D R' U' B L D L2 B R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D
*17. *R2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 L U' L2 F' U' F D B U R'
*18. *L' B' D F B R' F R F L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 U2
*19. *B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' R F L2 D2
*20. *L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 R U L' F' D' R' B2 L2
*21. *F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 L F R F D B U2 L B R' D2 U
*22. *B2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 F D2 L R2 D2 R B2 D2 U
*23. *F D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F' R' D2 R' B U L R2 B D
*24. *L2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' B' D' L2 F2 D L U B' L' R
*25. *B U R' D F R L U' D2 R D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 R' D2 R2
*26. *B2 D B' U' D L' B L' D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D'
*27. *B' L2 F2 L2 F R2 F' U2 B' U2 F U' R F2 R D' L' F' D2 R2 U'
*28. *U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B L U2 R' U' R2 U2 B' F' U'
*29. *L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 F' U' F' R F' D F D2 B' L
*30. *F2 D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R F L2 F D2 U R F2 D2
*31. *L2 B' R F' U' D' F U F L' D2 R2 F B2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 B
*32. *R' U2 L2 B' U' R' D' B2 R' U' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U
*33. *D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' B' F' U' F D' U2 L2 B2 L'
*34. *U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R F2 D' B2 L2 F D B' L' B
*35. *R F2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 R F2 D2 R D' L D' F U2 B D2 L2 F
*36. *F B D R2 B' D F2 D' L' F L2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 F
*37. *U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F' U' L R2 F2 D U2 L'
*38. *B2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U F L F' L2 R' B' F' U' L' D
*39. *R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 B R U2 F' U B' F U2 L2 U'
*40. *F2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 F2 L R2 D B' R2 U2 L D2 R' F2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 B R' D2 L' D' U' B L' F' L'
*2. *F U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 R' D2 B2 D' B2 F U B' L' U
*3. *R2 F2 D F2 U L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R D B D F' U B F D' R2
*4. *L2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F2 D2 L U' L' D R' U B' R'
*5. *R2 L' U2 F B L D L2 U R' F' R2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R B L' F' U L2 D' R U2 F L2
*2. *R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' U' R D2 F' U2 L' B2 D' R' F
*3. *D' L' F2 R D L2 F' D2 F D' B R2 U2 F R2 B U2 B' R2 B' L2
*4. *B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 L' U' F' D' F' L D2 R' F L2
*5. *D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U F R U2 R D B' U2 L' B2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 L' D B' U' R' F' L2 B L' D'
*2. *B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U R2 D R2 F2 R' B2 U' L U2 B L R2 F U'
*3. *D' F D2 R' L' D R2 U R' F L F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 L' F2
*4. *U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D' U L' D' R2 U2 L' D' B' F D
*5. *F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 F R B' U L' D' B' D R' D' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L R2 D2 L B2 R' U' B L2 D' F' U2 R D2 R' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R' F R2 F R' F U2 R U
*3. *L2 D L2 D' F2 U B2 D B2 F2 D2 B F' D R B' F2 L D U' L2
*4. *B Uw U2 Rw D U2 R2 Uw L B F' Rw2 D' F D' L' Rw' B2 L Uw2 F L' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' L' B2 Fw' Rw' D L' F' L Rw2 U' Fw F Rw2 Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U R2 F'
*3. *L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D F2 R' U2 L2 U B R' D U' R' U'
*4. *L' Rw2 Fw' Uw R B2 L2 Uw2 L R2 B2 R Fw' L Uw' L' B2 U2 L U2 Rw' D' Uw2 F D2 Uw U' B' U2 Rw2 U Rw2 R B2 Rw F Rw D' L2 U'
*5. *F Lw2 Fw R' Uw U2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 R Dw2 U2 L2 Dw' Rw2 F Rw' D' Rw Uw' B' L Uw' Fw' L' Bw' F U Rw Uw2 B' Uw2 U B Uw Rw B' Fw2 L2 D2 Lw2 Uw' Lw R2 D' Lw D' B2 Fw' Dw F' U' Rw Uw' B Uw Lw B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L' R' U B' L' B R' l r' b' u
*2. *U B L R B' L' U B l r b' u
*3. *U R U L B' L' U B' L' u'
*4. *R L U' B L' U' B' R' r' u
*5. *L' B' U' L B' L B R l u'

*Square-1
1. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -4) / (3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 5) /
*2. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (6, 2)
*4. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (0, 4)

*Skewb
1. *R L' D U' R' U' D R' U' D' U'
*2. *D L' U L' D L' R D' U' D' U'
*3. *D U L D R U' L' R U' D' U'
*4. *D' L R D' L' R' U L' U D' U'
*5. *U R U' L' U' D' U' D R' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (May 31, 2016)

2x2: 3.88, 5.37, 2.06, DNF, 4.92 = 4.73 meh
pyraminx: 8.06, 4.25, 3.76, 4.89, 5.71 = 4.96 (SUB 5 YES)
skewb: 12.28, 7.69, 8.92, 43.37, 6.88 = 9.64 (pop...)
clock: 17.29, 11.53, 15.26, 17.92, 13.60 = 15.39 BAD


----------



## asacuber (May 31, 2016)

2x2: 2.64, 4.63, (4.76), 3.12, (2.63)=3.47 //4.63 was a cube drop 
3x3: 15.94, 13.77, (12.28), 13.77, (16.24)=14.50//meh


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 31, 2016)

*2x2*: (19.30), 11.31, (10.50), 14.20, 18.21 = *13.84* // I remain indifferent
*3x3*: (23.17), 25.68, (32.40), 27.60, 25.00 = *26.09* // OK
*4x4*: 2:08.94, 2:09.24, (2:12.37), 2:06.22, (2:02.57) = *2:08.13* // terrible
*5x5*: 4:08.40, 3:49.52, (3:25.50), (4:08.55), 3:49.28 = *3:55.73* // close to PB for weekly comp, plus using a new cube not fully broken in
*6x6*: (7:27.32), 7:32.52, 8:03.05, (8:07.07), 8:02.60 = *7:52.72* // PB single and average
*7x7*: (10:53.23), (11:51.09), 11:11.49, 11:32.32, 11:32.76 = *11:25.52* // PB single and average
*3x3 OH*: (2:11.18), 5:37.35, 4:38.92, (5:38.45), 2:26.80 = *4:14.36* // my first ever OH Ao5 and quite possibly my last as well
*3x3 Match the Scramble*: 3:55.98, (7:53.61), (2:48.68), 4:20.97, 3:29.38 = *3:55.44* // never attempted this before, found it fun
*3x3 FMC*: *55
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:38.69* // PB
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:24.71* // PB
*Clock*: 23.50, 23.80, (20.97), (39.54), 30.24 = *25.85* // sloppy as ever



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
L' U2 B L F U' F R2 // cross
d' R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L-1 (GR)
U2 R' U' R U L U' L' // F2L-2 (BO)
U L' U2 L U R' U' R // F2L-3 (GO)
U2 L' U' L U' F U F' // F2L-4 (BR)
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 // U-perm
U // AUF

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_F2_D2_R-_B2_L_R2_D2_L_B2_R-_U-_B_L2_D-_F-_U2_R_D2_R-_U2&alg=x2_//_inspection L-_U2_B_L_F_U-_F_R2_//_cross d-_R-_U2_R2_U_R-_//_F2L&#45;1_(GR) U2_R-_U-_R_U_L_U-_L-_//_F2L&#45;2_(BO) U_L-_U2_L_U_R-_U-_R_//_F2L&#45;3_(GO) U2_L-_U-_L_U-_F_U_F-_//_F2L&#45;4_(BR) r-_U2_R_U_R-_U_r_//_OLL F2_U_L_R-_F2_L-_R_U_F2_//_U&#45;perm U_//_AUF


----------



## mafergut (May 31, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (4.78), 5.59, 4.84, (5.81), 5.18 = *5.21
3x3x3:* (15.74), 18.35, (19.41), 18.58, 18.16 = *18.37
4x4x4:* 1:34.38, 1:29.87, 1:38.17, (1:17.93), (1:42.14) = *1:34.15* // Meh
*5x5x5:* 4:05.09, 3:31.31, (3:26.37), (4:52.81), 3:48.59 = *3:48.33* // PB single and Avg
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.54, (35.69), (45.74), 36.93, 43.18 = *40.55*
*PyraMinx:* (18.17), 10.30, 13.49, 12.27, (6.76) = *12.02* // Not practiced in more than a month


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 1, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 9.01 (11.10) 8.95 9.84 (8.14) = *9.27
3X3X3:* 17.74 18.23 (20.24) (15.21) 19.71 = *18.56
4X4X4:* (2:04.42) 1:46.74 1:40.62 1:48.90 (1:35.47) = *1:45.42
Skewb:* 27.76 22.04 (14.14) 22.46 (31.78) = *24.09*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 2, 2016)

3BLD 39.22, 41.23, DNF(38.51)=39.22
3x3 18.69, 18.72, DNF(0.11), 12.86, 18.86=18.76


----------



## rishirs321 (Jun 2, 2016)

*2x2:* 8.28, 3.24, 8.18, 8.23, 6.82 = *7.74* // A good average for me, I guess..

*3x3: *22.36, (27.43), (21.43), 22.10, 24.98 = *23.15 *// A VERY good average for me, so YAY!!!


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 2, 2016)

*2x2x2*: (22.22), 11.73, 10.53, 9.72, (9.32) = *10.66 *At least there's a clear trend.
*3x3x3*: 38.61, (52.64), 39.09, (34.91), 35.33 = *37.68
4x4x4*: (2:32.56), 2:20.42, 2:01.28, (1:54.46), 2:13.36 = *2:11.69
5x5x5*: (4:09.77), 5:06.49, 5:15.80, (6:02.66), 4:40.28 = *5:00.86
6x6x6*: (11:28.47), 8:41.22, (8:26.13), 9:56.16, 9:17.97 = *9:18.45 *Two pb singles in there.
*2-3-4 Relay*: 20.06, 44.17, 1:52.81 = *2:57.05* bigger is better.
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 25.23, 40.64, 1:58.63, 5:53.30 = *8:57.81
3x3x3 OH*: 1:44.24, 1:22.76, (DNF), 1:20.13, (1:15.81) = 1:29.05


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 3, 2016)

*MBLD: **30/35 in 58:22 *// Best result for me in weekly comp yet!  memo was 38:44


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Jun 3, 2016)

2x2: 7.45, (5.91), 7.33, 8.92, (10.95) = 7.91

3x3: 23.79, 20.57, (19.71), 29.48, (29.95) = 24.62 - Last 2 solves were awful..

3x3 OH: (1:01.07), 51.28, 52.98, (42.74), 45.57 = 49.95 - PB Single


----------



## Sitkhom (Jun 3, 2016)

2x2: 3.95 (6.44) (3.41) 4.45 4.75 = 4.39 Good.
3x3: (13.05) 14.07 15.72 (17.79) 13.82 = 14.54 YAY SUB 15.
4x4: 1:38.49 (1:24.72) 1:31.79 1:46.42 (1:51.18) = 1:38.90 Meh.
5x5: (2:54.84) 3:11.22 (3:31.13) 3:22.92 = 3:09.67 Sloppy
OH : (38.13)(47.88) 43.51 45.37 45.90 =44.93
2-3-4: 2:20.95
2-3-4-5: 5:13.74
Pyraminx: (10.30) (7.12) (7.87) (5.96) (15.47) = 8.44
Skweb: 15.72 14.86 (20.75) 13.78 (10.33) = 14.79


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 4, 2016)

3x3: 23.99, 27.09, 24.34, (20.43), (27.91) = 25.14

3x3 OH: (58.41l, 1:10.32, (DNF), 1:02.68, 1:06.92 = 1:06.64

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreyasatre (Jun 4, 2016)

3x3x3: 24.93, 22.49, 16.99, 25.74, 19.72 = *22.38*
3x3x3 OH: 58.24, 1:21.90, 48.13, 48.85, 46.65 = *51.74*


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 5, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 11.26, 6.87, (4.95), 11.23, (12.26) = *9.79* // Argh, I hate that PBL, 3 times!
*3x3x3:* (21.29), 21.18, 18.60, 20.89, (17.53) = *20.22
4x4x4: *1:27.61, 1:21.74, 1:19.38, (1:18.62), (1:29.68) = *1:22.91* // butchered OLL parity on that last solve and had to recover, I was on pace for a really good solve too 
*5x5x5:* 2:52.60, (2:41.19), 2:42.13, 2:46.24, (2:57.22) = *2:47.00
6x6x6: *6:27.87, (7:09.99), 6:43.53, (6:07.88), 6:33.95 = *6:35.12*


----------



## muchacho (Jun 6, 2016)

*2x2:* 5.90 6.17 (4.46) (9.91) 7.46 = *6.51*
*3x3:* 22.16 21.31 (26.77) (20.92) 23.57 = *22.35*


----------



## Berd (Jun 6, 2016)

2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:23.46


----------



## kbrune (Jun 6, 2016)

*2x2*: 5.48
5.28, 6.95, 5.27, 5.30, 5.85

*3x3*:18.51
21.07, 18.20, 18.95, 18.29, 18.29

*4x4*: 1:26.27
1:20.70, 1:27.70, 1:24.80, 1:29.42, 1:27.84

*5x5*: 2:55.55
2:32.72, 2:51.56, 2:58.67, 3:16.01, 2:56.43

*6x6*: 7:06.35
7:55.15, 6:46.46, 7:30.34, 7:02.26, 6:18.03

*7x7*: 10:55.32
10:14.71, 10:51.13, 11:00.96, 11:00.93, 10:55.32

*2-3-4 Relay*: 1:58.14

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:06.71

*2BLD*: 34.87
34.87, 52.64, 48.23

*3BLD*: 2:57.79
DNF, 2:57.79, DNF

*MultiBLD*: 1/3 (28:01)

*MTS*: 2:27.41
2:34.35, 3:08.42, 2:06.12, 2:41.76, 1:57.29

*OH*: 55.56
38.78, 1:00.70, 1:18.73, 1:00.47, 45.52

*Pyraminx*: 10.86
10.76, 11.26, 12.53, 9.05, 10.57

*Megaminx*: 3:54.02
3:55.24, 3:46.05, 4:04.86, 4:00.78, 3:43.41

*Skewb*: 25.79
21.39, 33.46, 29.17, 26.81, 14.98

*FMC*: 40 moves
B U R U' 1X2X2
F' D B' L' 2X2X3
U2 F' U' F2 F2L-1
U L' U2 L U L' U' L2 F2L
U L' U L U2 L' OLL
F2 u' F U' F U F' u F2 R U' R' U2 PLL
L premove

Not sure why my brain was operating so efficiently today but I got 10 PB ao5 this week. Not to mention sub 19 3x3 is very good for me. Also 4x4 very close to PB ao5. PB singles in OH and Mega. PB Blind solve. First sub 3 min.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 6, 2016)

kbrune said:


> *OH*: 38.78
> 1:00.70, 1:18.73, 1:00.47, 45.52



Maybe 38.78 was your best single, for an average of 55.56? There are only five values there, and there should be six.


----------



## Roman (Jun 6, 2016)

5x5x5 blindfolded: 5:19.51[2:03.89], DNF(5:13.84)[2:21.19], 5:51.28[3:01.48]


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 6, 2016)

Pyraminx: (4.81), (3.20), 3.56, 3.35, 3.32 = 3.41


----------



## kbrune (Jun 6, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Maybe 38.78 was your best single, for an average of 55.56? There are only five values there, and there should be six.



Fixed!


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 7, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (6.63), (4.32), 5.37, 6.40, 5.03-> *5.60
3x3x3:* 16.20, 18.19, (19.85), 15.00, (11.92)-> *16.46
4x4x4:* (1:05.47), 1:11.17, 1:33.56, (1:39.19), 1:17.00-> *1:20.58
5x5x5:* (2:39.02), 2:32.29, 2:19.11, (2:12.84), 2:18.13-> *2:23.18
7x7x7:* (9:12.03), 8:14.10, 8:00.36, 8:42.60, (7:50.20)-> *8:19.02
2x2x2BLD:* 1:07.71, DNF, 1:34.95-> *1:07.71
3x3x3BLD:* 4:44.19, 4:02.31, 4:15.03-> *4:02.31
MBLD: 1/2, 14:55
3x3x3OH:* 34.74, 37.32, (26.81), 31.00, (38.41)-> *34.35
3x3 MTS:* (2:52.50), 1:58.30, 1:51.15, (1:49.43), 2:24.20-> *2:04.55
234*-> *1:56.94
2345*-> *4:30.78
megaminx:* 2:43.00, (2:49.43), (2:22.24), 2:39.21, 2:31.33-> *2:37.85
sq-1:* 36.84, 48.54, 48.36, (51.62), (31.93)-> *44.58
skewb:* 10.66, (13.77), (8.66), 11.97, 9.50-> *10.71*

*FMC:* 39 moves
Solution: F U' R F2 D U' R U2 F' L B L2 B' U F' L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L F2 U F U2 R U2 R' F' R D2 R' U R D2 R' F U'

F U' R F2 D U' R //2x2x2
U2 F' L B L2 B' //2x2x3
U F' * U2 F' //f2l-1
F'(cancelled) U F U2 R U2 R' F' ** U F U' //orient edges

insertions: * L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 (2 moves cancelation)
** R D2 R' U R D2 R' U' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 7, 2016)

Results week 22: congrats to Torch, YouCubing and Bogdan!
(revised list, added a missing FMC)

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.00 WACWCA
 2.42 Iggy
 2.98 fastfingers777
 3.11 Isaac Lai
 3.13 FastCubeMaster
 3.37 Jbacboy
 3.46 asacuber
 3.69 Torch
 3.74 TcubesAK
 3.74 Tx789
 4.13 YouCubing
 4.38 Sitkhom
 4.72 pyr14
 4.79 CyanSandwich
 4.89 bulletpal
 5.20 mafergut
 5.32 LostGent
 5.48 kbrune
 5.60 Bogdan
 6.51 muchacho
 7.74 rishirs321
 7.90 ConfusedCubing
 9.02 arbivara
 9.27 MarcelP
 9.79 earth2dan
 10.66 One Wheel
 14.57 Shaky Hands
 20.82 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.25 DanpHan
 9.42 Jbacboy
 9.81 richardye1
 9.90 fastfingers777
 10.35 Iggy
 10.86 Isaac Lai
 12.59 Torch
 12.79 FastCubeMaster
 13.31 TcubesAK
 13.75 obelisk477
 14.27 LostGent
 14.49 asacuber
 14.54 Sitkhom
 14.78 YouCubing
 15.47 YoAkshYo
 15.58 Tx789
 16.44 bulletpal
 16.46 Bogdan
 16.97 CyanSandwich
 18.36 mafergut
 18.51 kbrune
 18.56 MarcelP
 18.76 Daniel Lin
 20.22 earth2dan
 22.35 muchacho
 22.38 shreyasatre
 23.07 Bubbagrub
 23.15 rishirs321
 24.61 ConfusedCubing
 25.14 evil_christ
 26.09 Shaky Hands
 27.01 Shiv3r
 30.50 arbivara
 34.05 MatsBergsten
 37.68 One Wheel
*4x4x4*(21)

 42.73 Isaac Lai
 45.01 Jbacboy
 47.73 Torch
 59.05 FastCubeMaster
 1:02.43 YouCubing
 1:06.41 obelisk477
 1:14.63 CyanSandwich
 1:20.16 bulletpal
 1:20.58 Bogdan
 1:20.77 YoAkshYo
 1:22.91 earth2dan
 1:26.78 kbrune
 1:34.14 mafergut
 1:38.90 Sitkhom
 1:40.46 TcubesAK
 1:45.42 MarcelP
 1:56.95 Bubbagrub
 2:06.72 MatsBergsten
 2:08.13 Shaky Hands
 2:11.69 One Wheel
 3:58.48 arbivara
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:37.16 Torch
 2:06.77 YouCubing
 2:18.84 CyanSandwich
 2:23.18 Bogdan
 2:25.52 TcubesAK
 2:46.99 earth2dan
 2:55.55 kbrune
 3:14.60 Sitkhom
 3:48.33 mafergut
 3:55.73 Shaky Hands
 4:05.55 MatsBergsten
 5:00.86 One Wheel
 8:12.83 arbivara
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:06.71 Torch
 4:10.10 YouCubing
 6:35.12 earth2dan
 7:06.35 kbrune
 7:52.72 Shaky Hands
 9:18.45 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:19.12 Torch
 6:03.44 YouCubing
 8:19.02 Bogdan
 9:09.64 RyuKagamine
10:55.79 kbrune
11:25.52 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 15.51 DanpHan
 16.87 Jbacboy
 21.02 Torch
 22.24 Isaac Lai
 25.08 FastCubeMaster
 28.49 YoAkshYo
 29.31 YouCubing
 31.95 Tx789
 34.35 Bogdan
 37.03 bulletpal
 37.35 TcubesAK
 40.55 mafergut
 44.93 Sitkhom
 48.57 CyanSandwich
 49.94 ConfusedCubing
 51.74 shreyasatre
 55.56 kbrune
 1:06.64 evil_christ
 1:29.04 One Wheel
 4:14.36 Shaky Hands
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:06.84 Torch
 2:02.30 YouCubing
 2:06.42 Tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 5.14 WACWCA
 21.18 Isaac Lai
 21.44 YouCubing
 26.88 Torch
 31.30 MatsBergsten
 34.87 kbrune
 1:07.71 Bogdan
 1:30.68 FastCubeMaster
 3:32.94 TcubesAK
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 39.22 Daniel Lin
 53.58 Torch
 1:19.45 MatsBergsten
 2:09.05 obelisk477
 2:57.79 kbrune
 3:32.92 YouCubing
 4:02.31 Bogdan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:07.25 Torch
18:08.74 Kit Clement
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:19.51 Roman
15:31.04 Torch
16:23.05 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

42:20.86 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

30/35 (58:22)  the super cuber
4/5 (22:42)  MatsBergsten
1/2 (14:55)  Bogdan
1/3 (28:01)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 49.65 Torch
 1:30.68 TcubesAK
 1:52.57 YouCubing
 2:04.55 Bogdan
 2:27.41 kbrune
 3:55.44 Shaky Hands
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:22.13 FastCubeMaster
 1:23.46 Berd
 1:24.40 Torch
 1:28.52 CyanSandwich
 1:36.73 TcubesAK
 1:41.27 YouCubing
 1:56.94 Bogdan
 1:58.14 kbrune
 2:20.95 Sitkhom
 2:38.69 Shaky Hands
 2:57.05 One Wheel
 5:09.23 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:46.55 Torch
 3:21.57 YouCubing
 3:22.42 FastCubeMaster
 4:00.24 TcubesAK
 4:07.24 CyanSandwich
 4:30.78 Bogdan
 5:06.71 kbrune
 5:13.74 Sitkhom
 6:24.71 Shaky Hands
 8:48.22 MatsBergsten
 8:57.81 One Wheel
*Magic*(1)

 3.24 YouCubing
*Skewb*(13)

 4.00 Jbacboy
 5.43 Torch
 6.19 TcubesAK
 7.86 YouCubing
 9.63 pyr14
 10.71 Bogdan
 12.45 FastCubeMaster
 13.66 CyanSandwich
 14.79 Sitkhom
 24.09 MarcelP
 25.79 kbrune
 25.89 MatsBergsten
 35.73 RyuKagamine
*Clock*(4)

 12.58 YouCubing
 15.38 pyr14
 22.94 Torch
 25.85 Shaky Hands
*Pyraminx*(13)

 3.41 DGCubes
 4.67 TcubesAK
 4.95 pyr14
 5.14 Torch
 5.21 YouCubing
 5.25 FastCubeMaster
 5.64 Ghost Cuber
 8.43 Sitkhom
 9.95 CyanSandwich
 10.34 YoAkshYo
 10.86 kbrune
 12.02 mafergut
 36.62 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:40.76 Torch
 1:46.59 YouCubing
 2:37.85 Bogdan
 2:52.75 CyanSandwich
 2:54.60 TcubesAK
 3:35.54 FastCubeMaster
 3:54.02 kbrune
*Square-1*(6)

 11.29 Raptor56
 19.88 YouCubing
 33.60 Torch
 35.72 CyanSandwich
 42.02 FastCubeMaster
 44.58 Bogdan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

28 okayama
28 irontwig
32 AlphaSheep
33 Torch
39 Ghost Cuber
39 Bogdan
40 kbrune
50 TcubesAK
55 Shaky Hands
59 YouCubing

*Contest results*

294 Torch
239 YouCubing
173 Bogdan
172 TcubesAK
160 FastCubeMaster
153 kbrune
133 CyanSandwich
123 Jbacboy
117 Isaac Lai
114 MatsBergsten
107 Sitkhom
82 Shaky Hands
77 the super cuber
74 mafergut
71 bulletpal
67 Tx789
65 YoAkshYo
63 Iggy
63 fastfingers777
62 DanpHan
60 earth2dan
58 obelisk477
51 asacuber
46 pyr14
44 One Wheel
42 LostGent
42 WACWCA
39 MarcelP
36 richardye1
29 ConfusedCubing
28 Daniel Lin
27 Jacck
25 muchacho
25 arbivara
25 Ghost Cuber
22 shreyasatre
21 rishirs321
21 Bubbagrub
20 irontwig
20 okayama
18 AlphaSheep
16 evil_christ
15 DGCubes
13 Berd
12 Roman
12 RyuKagamine
10 Raptor56
9 Kit Clement
7 Shiv3r


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 7, 2016)

13th place by participating in one event


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 7, 2016)

My FMC result?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 8, 2016)

4TH PLACE! SO close to top 3!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 9, 2016)

Bogdan said:


> My FMC result?


Sorry, it got lost while merging the results from here with the automatic site. 
Now it is added and it got you on the podium .


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 9, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, it got lost while merging the results from here with the automatic site.
> Now it is added and it got you on the podium .


Thank you!


----------

